# Digital Camera/Photography forums



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Can anyone point me in the direction of one?

Cheers. 

David


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

http://www.prophotocommunity.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php

This is a profesional photgrapher forum, is not free, but is the best.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

If you are a canon user then the best site there is (click forum):

http://photography-on-the.net - heavily used by both US and UK.

and

http://www.amateurphotographer.com


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link.

I am a Canon user (an Ixus 55 so not as flash as some people on here!) so will check them out


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

You could also try www.dpreview.com


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

andrew_rs225 said:


> You could also try www.dpreview.com


God forbid if you ask a question they don't like, that lot are bloody animals!


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Razor said:


> God forbid if you ask a question they don't like, that lot are bloody animals!


:lol: You're right but it does make for interesting reading sometimes.
They have been helpful to most of my 'newbie' type posts though.

Andrew


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

www.ephotozine.com is worth a look.


----------

